
FPSheet – a spreadsheet program with a Haskell scripting environment - avalifbir
https://github.com/RKlompUU/fpsheet
======
avalifbir
This is a tool I have been working on casually. It still misses some (or
many..) vital features, but it seems to be a right moment to get some feedback
from the community, to see what others may think of the idea and the
implementation itself. Let me know what you think!

